# sand blast or "rust cover up" paint?



## KRS62 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been quoted around $150-175 to sand blast my trailer. Seems like a good deal to me, but I have always been curious about claims that some paints can "kill" or stop rust. I question how effective it can be. Any thoughts or experience here?

Also, any suggestions on paint?

KRS


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 1, 2011)

You can't go wrong with sand blasting, and the price quoted looks pretty good. However, I would think at that price they are not taking the trailer apart and blasting each part. If they are, that is an outstanding price and you should do it. I took my trailer apart and used a wire wheel and rust neutralizer.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 1, 2011)

If your going to spend the money to have your trailer sand blasted,take it apart.It is more work but it will pay in the long run.

I did as BaitCaster did & wired wheeled mine and put a good primer & paint on.If you set up with saw horses & a 8 " wire wheel it doesn't take long to do.


----------



## Maggiesmaster (Feb 1, 2011)

Last Sat. I used a wire wheel and small (4 in.) grinder to grind rust from my trailer. It didn't take too long, maybe a couple of hours. Took off the bunks, etc., and was successful in getting most of the old paint, rust, etc., off. Used aerosol cans of paint to repaint; took 4 cans of rustproofing primer and 5 cans of paint. Looks pretty good now...I've got to decide what to put on the bunks--use glyde sticks or something else.


----------



## KRS62 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, the price quoted was with me taking it apart. Not sure how it will work yet, but I plan on replacing some parts, so I will not need to take them off and they can ignore them with the sand blaster.

I plan on buying a new rims/tires, axle, leaf springs, hubs, etc. My only concern here is that there may be a spot that is beyond repair. I think overall, it's a solid trailer. 

I am going back in forth of either buying a new one, buying a newer used one or fixing up mine. Just a rough estimate:

sandblasting/paint/misc new hardware = $175-225
rims/tires = $150-200 
new parts = $150-250

Best case, I am looking at $475 to refurb my trailer. Worst case....well....don't want to think about that! I think a new trailer to rig it like mine is around $1k or so.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess the value would depend on the amount of work you're willing to put in. I myself wouldn't pay that, when I could spend 4 hours hitting it all with a wire wheel myself. If you have no interest in doing that (it does suck...) then I feel as if that's a good deal.

As for just covering it up, don't. No matter what the can says, that rust isn't going to stop because a couple layers of paint were put on top of it. Do it right, or do it again!



edit: Not sure what kind of trailer/boat you have, but you can find used trailers in like new condition on CL for 500 bucks 'round these parts. Might want to keep an eye out.


----------



## KRS62 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. For those of you that used a wire wheel, did you all use a angle grinder? Drill? (I know maggie used an angle grinder.) If I make a run at it myself, I want to use the best tool possible in the interest of reducing elbow grease and time. 

KRS


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 6, 2011)

I used a drill but if I were to do it again I would use an angle grinder.


----------

